

Twitter vs. Facebook: How to manage a downtime - nreece
http://giorgiosironi.blogspot.com/2009/08/twitter-vs-facebook-how-to-manage.html

======
revertts
"Facebook is all php, while Twitter is built on Ruby on Rails."

Actually, Twitter's backend is Scala now.

------
mahmud
Anyone get anything from this "article"?

